
The Case of the Missing Tattoos - anigbrowl
https://www.oregonlive.com/crime/2019/08/the-case-of-the-missing-tattoos-altered-photo-lineup-by-portland-police-draws-objection.html
======
sheilamassey70
This case should be dismissed and all officers involved should be fired and
MR.ALLEN should be compensated for all the stress he has been thru for the
past 29 months on house arrest over a year deprived of spending time with his
kids,family,and friendslimited to the things he could do.i've known him over
30 years with and without the tatoos it clear as day that the thrid photo
isn't him because he has always worn a ball head and his body is completely
covered with bold tatoos that are vigorously noticable from his head to his
arms and feet,I know him and I definitely know when he's telling the truth .he
has been under a tremendous amount of stress dealing with this situation but
from day one he has told me he was innocent and the truth will be revealed the
question is when will he be exonerated of these false charges and what charges
will the police who fabricated and assassinated his character for unknown
reasons what charges will they face

